# What have you learned today?



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Since learning things is positive, I guess? :b

Today I taught myself how to sew on buttons.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Not new, but I was reminded that sometimes the solution to your problem is the simplest. Start problem solving with the easy stuff, dont was time by complicating things.


----------



## Yogeshwari (Jan 17, 2010)

I have learned that there are so many infinite things to learn . KNowledge is infinite.


----------



## jas498 (Feb 22, 2008)

That taking risks and putting yourself out there is worth it.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I learned that clipping cat's claws is not that difficult. I also learned what "Creole" means.


----------



## slkjao (Aug 5, 2009)

i remembered a quote (but this was yesterday). The definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting a different result. Basically to be a bit more creative in looking for solutions to a problem. pretty much the same thing as what Matty said


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I learned that cherrymoias taste like mangos.


----------



## slkjao (Aug 5, 2009)

u know whats another thing i learned. life is harsh and we are not happy for most of the time. We anesthetize our negative feelings and thoughts with tv, movies, video games, pornography . well this is what i do anyway. you may have ur own way. But sometimes there are these beautiful moments that we want to last forever. At those moments we are alive and aware. When we are happy life seems to be too short when we are miserable life seems to be too long 
im just rambling here...i should change my user name to cryptic *******


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

That you do *NOT* need 40 people to prep for a banquet for 190 guests. Especially when you spread the work out over three days.
It can be done with about about 15 to 20 in one day.

So I learned the meaning of "over-staffed."


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Today I learned how to make sushi :boogie


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

today I learned how to make cheese kettles.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ the glass is too big.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Today I learned that if I brush my teeth before getting on the treadmill and turn the air conditioning on, I'm less likely to get really dehydrated. I can then stay on it for the full duration without any annoying stitches.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Today I learned that a pie straight out of the oven is actually rather warm, painfully warm.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I learned that I do not have a legal mind.


----------



## delirium (Jun 24, 2009)

That I am crazy, and need help. Also, that I overanalyze everything and it wreaks havoc on my emotional life. Also, that it is okay to feel whatever I feel and that I should stop worrying so much about what "normal" people feel because worrying about this just makes me feel even worse. Also, that I need to lighten up.


----------



## slkjao (Aug 5, 2009)

mmm pie. i want to learn how to make a apple pie


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I also learned how to make hard boiled eggs.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Ahh yes, the college phase is upon you berry, soon you will learn the art of 2 minute noodles and baked beans on toast as well xD


----------



## slkjao (Aug 5, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I also learned how to make hard boiled eggs.


nice now u need to learn how to make fried eggs and bacon.

i recently learned how to do both from google.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

i learnt i should take more risks and not be so scared, and not to procrastinate so much, and as of monday i'll try to stop. lol


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

If you hurricane wrap a speed rack, hold someone's hand, and touch the rack, the static electricity is strong enough to go from your fingertip all the way through to the palm of the other person's hand.


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

that when I post, I should POST, not delete it all.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Ahh yes, the college phase is upon you berry, soon you will learn the art of 2 minute noodles and baked beans on toast as well xD


Haha, when I move out I think it'll be baked beans on rice crackers every night. xD (I don't eat bread) 2 minute noodles are gross. :b



slkjao said:


> nice now u need to learn how to make fried eggs and bacon.
> 
> i recently learned how to do both from google.


I actually made that for myself last week! It was very nice. I love bacon.


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

today i've learned that women live longer


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

That a cat5 cable can be messed up in such a way where it functions perfectly fine when the NIC is set to 10Mb but fails to get any signal whatsoever if the NIC is set to 100Mb.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

That starting an MSN conversation with your best friend with the words "There poopey mossy woo woo?" when his status is set to away may lead to his fiance reading it before him.

Oh I'm gonna get it tonight...


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

Ospi said:


> That starting an MSN conversation with your best friend with the words "There poopey mossy woo woo?" when his status is set to away may lead to his fiance reading it before him.
> 
> Oh I'm gonna get it tonight...


Hahahah that's awesome


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

learned how to bake muffins :boogie I'm turning into a baking-type of a woman :afr


----------



## userabuser (Jan 21, 2010)

if you break open a marijuana bud and find half bloosemed seeds it means the bud was picked prematurely. kind of like popcorn that didnt spend enough time in the microwave.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I learned how to integrate gnome-keyring-sharp into my C# application. Another Saturday afternoon well spent.


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

userabuser said:


> if you break open a marijuana bud and find half bloosemed seeds it means the bud was picked prematurely. kind of like popcorn that didnt spend enough time in the microwave.


:lol Ahhhh! So that's what they were. Tasted a bit fruity...


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

I learned that bettas shouldn't be kept with goldfish, cichlids, or tiger barbs... among other things


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

Hmmm.... I learned that bettas shouldn't be kept with goldfish, cichlids, or tiger barbs


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I now know what bettas are, haha. :b


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> I now know what bettas are, haha. :b


Yay! :teeth


----------



## slkjao (Aug 5, 2009)

you should help someone out cause in return u will get them to like u. Doing it cause your trying to be compassionate cause ur following buddhist teachings can be a added bonus.

Yes now go and be wise


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

nightrain said:


> Hmmm.... I learned that bettas shouldn't be kept with goldfish, cichlids, or tiger barbs





strawberryjulius said:


> I now know what bettas are, haha. :b


And today class, we'll be learning about...

:b


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

If you eat 10 different types of custard desserts, you will feel *incredibly* sick.

uke


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

I learnt that short posts beat long posts by a _long_ shot.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Miss Meggie said:


> If you eat 10 different types of custard desserts, you will feel *incredibly* sick.


If you haven't thrown up yet, that's quite impressive, lol.

I've learned today that if I'm going to stay happy I'll have to avoid looking at/reading things that upset me before I learn how to cope properly.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I learned that eating 15 popsicles (yes, I am addicted) will result in you visiting Mr Porcelain in a big hurry at some stage.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ospi said:


> I learned that eating 15 popsicles (yes, I am addicted) will result in you visiting Mr Porcelain in a big hurry at some stage.


:lol

Yeah, and make sure you never take more Vitamin C tablets than you need, I learned that lesson when I was young.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

I learned that despite my progress, I can still clamp up in social situations. 2 steps forward, 1 step back.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I learned that choosing the easy option isn't worth it.

Also I learnt that the smallest bones in the human body are the stirrup and anvil of the inner ear, therefore statisticly the most likely to remain intact after an explosion.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I learned that my knee makes a good pillow.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I learned that malt vinegar on fish tastes oh, so good!


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

I learned that piping (writing words with icing on cakes) is _incredibly_ frustrating and time-consuming.
And I'm glad I don't plan on being a cake designer...


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

my 3 kids have grown so much now that they do not fit in bed very well with me & my wife anymore. Does not keep them from doing it though


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I learned how to make an extemporaneous medicinal paste.
I also learned how to make myself really really bored.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

I learnt that value = attraction!

(watching the blueprint decoded).


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

I learned that you shouldn't trust someone who you _know_ to be less-than-competent in the kitchen to scale out the basic recipe for ice cream. He will probably measure out _fluid_ ounces when it's supposed to be weight.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I've learned that Abraham Lincoln owned a boom box (as shown above).


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

A hot drink is the ultimate thing when it comes to comforting yourself.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

"french fries" are not a satisfying meal.


----------



## slkjao (Aug 5, 2009)

This isnt very positive but comical at least. I learned that i dont like sitting next to someone while in a conversation. For some reason i feel umcomfortable making eye contact but im fine if the person is sitting across from me...lol anyone have any ideas wth this is?! hrm yes strange indeed. Also this thread is my favorite.


----------



## slkjao (Aug 5, 2009)

back to my favorite thread again. i learned that for little to no reason i can really dislike someone and just be turned off and not want to talk to them/socialize with them. e.g. my moms bf is uber nice to me and my mom but i dont like him cos he has a annoying laughter and thinks hes funny with his jokes but actually imho they're just lame.


----------



## Got2GetGoing (Dec 10, 2009)

I learned that red hot is good on pretty much everything.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Basically, I need to do something about everything.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Today I've learned:

Moe will not eat food out of his bowl, but he'll eat it from my fingers. (So cute, I love feeding him)

How to use Foxtel (Pay TV) and that there's nothing really on there that I'd like to watch other than RSPCA rescue.

Learned what the words abdication and axiomatic mean.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

That I'm a freaking MORON who can't put together "easy to assemble" furniture.

Seriously. I put half of the cabinet in upsidedown, and the other half in backwards. Then I tried to unassemble it and it broke.


----------



## slkjao (Aug 5, 2009)

you can be charged with sexual harassment for staring at someone.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> That I'm a freaking MORON who can't put together "easy to assemble" furniture.
> 
> Seriously. I put half of the cabinet in upsidedown, and the other half in backwards. Then I tried to unassemble it and it broke.


Don't worry; you're not alone.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

That even though I think I am healing, there is a long way to go and it won't ever end.


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

That I'm a bloody otaku and I'm actually relieved because I feel like I understand myself better now.


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

Today i have learned that i need to control mood swings and not act on them and also i need to find certain things in real life that the internet cannot provide


----------



## Groundskeeper (Feb 6, 2010)

I learned that I still have almost no control of my mind once I really start to get nervous, and that when I do fall flat on my face God will be there to pick me up and comfort me.


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

I learned that Alexander Fleming's father (a groundskeeper) saved the life of Winston Churchill (a well-to-do lad) when he was a boy. As a result, Alexander Fleming, the groundskeeper's son, was granted royal treatment by the Churchill family and received a gentleman's education. Consequently, Fleming went on to become a scientist and discovered pinicillin. As his father had done previously, the son saved Churchill's life a second time, with his penicillin, when Churchill contracted pneumonia as an adult.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I learned that this will be easier to get over since I've made an awesome friend.


----------



## Cerz (Jan 18, 2010)

I learned a little bit about football by watching the superbowl.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

jook said:


> I learned that Alexander Fleming's father (a groundskeeper) saved the life of Winston Churchill (a well-to-do lad) when he was a boy. As a result, Alexander Fleming, the groundskeeper's son, was granted royal treatment by the Churchill family and received a gentleman's education. Consequently, Fleming went on to become a scientist and discovered pinicillin. As his father had done previously, the son saved Churchill's life a second time, with his penicillin, when Churchill contracted pneumonia as an adult.


Craaazy!

I am like 8 times better backing into a parking space than driving straight in. I have no idea why.


----------



## bbarn (Dec 22, 2007)

Preperation is the best solution to worrying. If your prepared there's no need to worry at least that's what I've found out about in school. Also I don't have to be perfect, nobody is perfect, if I don't do well this time, I know what to do next time to do a better job


----------



## Falcons84 (Feb 8, 2010)

That my social anxiety has not gotten better


----------



## Groundskeeper (Feb 6, 2010)

Today I learned that I'm addicted to Jello pudding cups. I need to stop buying those!


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

I learned that soup from a can tastes like muck.


----------



## Wulf chan (Oct 28, 2009)

I learnt that I suck at Badminton XD


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I learned that after eight hours of science and one beer my brain turns to mush. Also I like pickled cabbage.


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

I learnes that getting back into exercise feels good.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I learned that I deserve better.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I have never been loved.


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

I learned that Skills III _never_ disappoints.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

I learned how to tie my shoes in under three seconds.

From not knowing how to tie them at all. And I'm 19.

Sad.


----------



## OrganizedChaos (Dec 18, 2008)

I learned of an awesome web-site called Reddit.com. Almost everything and anything that's new on the internet gets posted here and either gets voted up or voted down, depending on people's preferences. Please, check it out and the user-base is quite intelligent, open-minded, environmentally friendly, and supports minorities. The comments on Reddit are also quite informative and interesting. (I am in no way an advertiser for Reddit. I just love the site. The front page changes everyday, so for those boredoutoftheirmind internet lurkers.. Reddit is a solution to your disinterest!)


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

I learned an iron maiden song on the drums! ha, kinda...still working on it a bit tho


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

I learned that I should have taken a left at that roundabout instead of going straight on and getting lost, walking round in the rain for over an hour. =)


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I learned I'm pretty good at making useless rhymes.


----------



## stars (Nov 20, 2009)

If you take action, something good will always come out of it


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

I learned that wild turkeys sit in trees. 
I always thought that they stayed on the ground...they are kind of big to be sitting in trees. haha. :]


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

That the red-spotted newt is the state animal for NH... and the ladybug the state insect.


----------



## shyguydan222 (Nov 1, 2008)

I learned that people actually care too much about complex things that really are not as complex as they seem? Hmmmmm that did not sound right


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

Not to drink coffee in the morning. It will make sleeping at night impossible.


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

Age actually is a good indicator of intelligence, in general. Ugh...


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

I learned that it will be Sunday soon and I still have lots of things to catch up for this new semester in my final year at university. Go go go!


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Not today, but a few days ago I learned Singapore gets most of it's drinking water from rain.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Learned to use the mouse sideways with my right hand (I am naturally left handed). Yup.


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

I learned that walking into a liquor store and purchasing two bottles of wine isn't so frightening. Especially when you're holding your two best friends' hands.


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

I learned that those guys in the club were really being nice and all, and it was probably only me who had been building up a wall between them and myself that make me feel like staying away from them.


----------



## steps (Feb 25, 2010)

That alot of people feel awkward when it goes quiet in the classroom...and they feel the need to share that comment with everyone. I dont see whats so awkward or wrong about silence.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I learned that threads about rating women make me anxious.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I learned that even though it looks hot outside it's not hot, and that the stuff they put in skin cream is basically soggy chains of protein that dry on your face and contract causing the skin to tighten a bit. I learned that the reason babies can grasp on to things right away is so they could hold on to their mothers hair in times of crisis, this is also why womens hair continues to grow moreso than males. It's only a theory but it's kind of neat.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

People on SAS are just as rude, cruel, and stupid as anywhere else. I guess I already knew this, but I tend to forget because the mods do a pretty good job at covering it up.


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

I learned that if you take cranberries and stew them like apple sauce, it tastes much more like prunes and rhubarb does.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

I learned that if you leave a Cornetto in your backpack for three days then you can expect trouble.


----------



## Solitary Monkey (Apr 23, 2010)

Always learn something new, whether it's about my own personal life or just a life lesson in general. 

I've been going through a very rough patch, for a variety of reasons, and I've had many moments where I wanted to throw in the towel. Despite not utilizing the best methods all the time, such as isolating or self medicating in one form or another, I have managed to stay around this long.

Hopelessness can be a POWERFUL feeling/sensation and has the ability to trick your mind into believing that you will be this way forever with no end in sight. What I have found is that there are LIGHTS (plural) at the end of various tunnels. 

Time is imaginary, we are never in a dead set path all the "time." Things all around us and within us are shifting, morphing and changing perpetually. On those days you feel the worst, just keep in mind that change is right around the corner. Sometimes it may move at a snails pace, but be patient, and you will come to know relief. 

It may not be the immediate & imagined gratification that drug abuse, promiscuous sex, over eating, over working or acquiring material goods may give you. That being said, expanding your consciousness is key to recognizing true blessings, and or relief, when it comes your way.

Remember, when we hold on with all our strength to our ego and it's desires, it brings us some of the most horrific pain, depression & anxiety we ever could imagine.

"Why does this always happen to ME?"

The universe wasn't created to ruin YOUR day, derail YOUR plans, break YOUR heart. It simply operates the way it operates and we must be humble enough to realize that our own petty wants & cravings aren't high on the priority list of the universe. It's about ALL things balancing out, not just YOU balancing out.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I learnt that your learn to sing your ABC's to the same flow as twinkle twinkle little star

I also learnt all four place you can take a pulse and the name of the artery (go me)


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Apparently when a woman takes her husband's last name she makes $1,100 less a month than a woman who keeps her maiden name because she's generally seen as less intelligent and less competent. It's just one study but it's not exactly hard to believe haha.


----------



## whatkatiedid213 (May 13, 2010)

Today I learned that my boyfriend can truly change my mindset from negative to positive with a matter of a few words.


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Today I learned that I'm still not ready for a job. I also learned that captive dolphins sometimes commit suicide...


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Don't jump to conclusions.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

cmr said:


> Today I learned that I'm still not ready for a job. I also learned that captive dolphins sometimes commit suicide...


I heard about the captive dolphins thing on Oprah, I really can't say I believe that.


----------



## StickyFingers (May 12, 2010)

I learned what Xenophobic means (fear of foreigners or foreign things)


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

I learned two things.

1) that Amocholes is able to see you even when you are on chat.. He is like Superman.

2) If you get a new toaster, you need to test it before puttin yer last two slices of bread into it.
Im still picking the charcoal out of me teeth.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

sara01 said:


> I learned an iron maiden song on the drums! ha, kinda...still working on it a bit tho


:nw


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I learned that my greatness (i.e this thread) still lives on.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I learnt that if I go to sleep at 3am or 3pm I will still wake before 9am


----------



## toughcookie (Jul 21, 2010)

I learned that there are mats with designs so you can roll cake fondent on top and it makes a design.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

I learned how to use complex conjugates and their polar co-ordinates. yay!


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Reviving this thread.
I've learned not to watch scary movies especially featuring sociopaths especially late at night, it does _not _put me in a good mood.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

less..is always more!


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

How to make hummus. It's so easy! Why have I not been making my own hummus all along?


----------



## Shizuko (Sep 4, 2010)

I learned about the different phases of the moon today.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

My car can get through fields of mud no problem, when a couple of jeeps struggled to get past the gate, boo-ya (or maybe its my driving...)


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

How to amortize a loan.


----------



## facade047 (Aug 2, 2010)

that spiders are some stealthy f***ers! One has just scurried across my living room floor in full view of everyone yet when i went over to pick it up and put it out, it had vanished without a trace... Am now paranoid that i'll have spider crawling on me :um


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

Today I have learned that kicking the copying machine does actually get the stupid thing to work again! :yes


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Today I learned what I am and feel a sense of harmony despite my life crashing down around me and being obliterated on all fronts.


----------



## carefree (Nov 16, 2008)

I've learnt that buying things online actually works out. 

and...

that being positive can make all the difference in your life! It also annoys the crap out of a small subset of the population. win-win (jokes, its more of a win-lose).


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

That I bit the inside of my mouth sometime last night. ouch.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

I learned that a pipe snake can get out "anything" out of a drain


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

That I can't stop the negative feeling ALL of the time. I can stay positive and focus on what keeps me happy but sometimes I can't help the way my head makes me feel. I can't stop it.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

If I feel insecure about something don't depend on a guy to reassure me. He'll most likely get mad and want to end the conversation. I need to not depend on anyone but myself.


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

Always carry an umbrella.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

That if I buy any more clothes my mum will kill me because I don't wear them.....


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

I learned that the Burger King in my vicinity has moved to a farther and different location
Things change so suddenly


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

I learned not to always rely on a GPS!


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

I learned that you should keep your mouth close while there's gum in your mouth, it's going to fall out.
But this should be common sense for most peeps.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Apparently doing my job well isn't good enough - I HAVE to be social.


----------



## slive (Sep 9, 2010)

I've learnt that ringing up insurance companies to sort out my car insurance is neither life threatening nor dangerous.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Cleaning the fridge starting from the bottom shelf is not the quickest (or brightest) method.


----------



## timetopretend (Aug 6, 2010)

Sudafed makes me depressed, Dayquil makes me happy.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Learned I am intimidating and this has gotten worse since I've started shaving my head.

Learned that it doesn't matter if I smile and act cheerful.

Learned that art is a great icebreaker in social situations.

Learned that I can sit across a table from an utterly stunning woman, voice like honey, skin like chocolate, dark dark eyes, and keep the anxiety suppressed. It was there in the back of my mind against this one, the worst type of person to serve as a trigger, and it stayed in the back of my mind and did not overwhelm. I did not handle it all perfectly smoothly. It was a quick chat anyway. But I did not even blush or stammer as we talked.

This was a triumph. ♪


----------



## igorzalev (Sep 2, 2010)

I have learnes that there are lots of insensitive jerks in the world and that what they think does not matter because they are jerks. Don't let them few *******s bring me/you down, dont give em the satifaction. I have learned that staying strong mentally is dificult but very important.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

That dropping my chicken on the floor at the grocery store did not get me yelled at. I almost tried to act like I didn't do it. I backed away like it wasn't my fault.

Always hold the chicken by the bottom not by the handle.


----------



## kid a (Aug 26, 2010)

That people treat the elderly like crap


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Never trust a man with a Magnum PI circa 1982 moustache.


----------



## SweetFairytale (Sep 12, 2010)

I learned to forgive and forget. - Bad online dating experience.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

That no matter how hard you try, some people will never be happy.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

VagueResemblance said:


> Learned I am intimidating and this has gotten worse since I've started shaving my head.


This made me lol so bad!

In a similar vein, I've had to deal with being really self-concious about my hair. It's auburn in color and I put a red rinse on it to cover some... eh, gray, and ended up with fire engine red hair. Seriously, you could see my head from outer space!!!! I've tried washing it several times, but it's not fading quickly enough, lol! So my solution has been to wear it in a french braid - less to look at, right?! Fortunately, the office where I work is kind of dark, so my coworkers have yet to notice... and tease me. But in the sunlight, holy crap!

Triumphs come in many forms, I say! :lol


----------



## MrShyAndTimid (Jun 28, 2010)

Procrastination feels good in the moment.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> This made me lol so bad!


I know, right? Maybe if I got some nice tattoos on there? Pentagrams and lightning bolts and ornate Gothic script that says 'friendly approachable individual over here..?' 

Fire-engine red hair sounds AWESOME by the way. I love unusual colors or hair treatments, hopefully you're not TOO self-conscious about it!


----------



## atiwidly (Sep 11, 2010)

I have learned that college students are incredibly rude and immature. 

They make fun of me because they don't like the way I look.. I think it's horrible.. 

guess some people will always be morons.


----------



## Munchiester (Sep 13, 2010)

Today I learned that standing up for yourself and making your own decisions, rather than hiding behind other people your whole life feels really good. I feel like I have more control now.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

That my friend had whacked my heating right up when visiting around 1 pm after seeing me shivering, and reckons that's what pushed my body over the edge into collapsing around the place.


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

I learned that you have to push yourself to do the things that you really want to do and not sit around waiting for **** to happen.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

*kicks thread back to the top*

Today I learned what late static binding is and that there exists a static keyword (PHP) to fix said issue.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

That a certain personal fear of mine isn't true .


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

lonelyjew said:


> That a certain personal fear of mine isn't true .


 ^Rock on!

That I am more capable than I thought I was, and am starting to get used to this "real life" thing.


----------



## leafs121688 (Oct 20, 2010)

I learned that my parents put some money aside more me that I never knew about therefore I have more dough than I think


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

How to pull a dummy ripcord from 3500 ft.

All good


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I learned that when I'm tired I post in the wrong thread. :doh


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Hungover is not a good state for learning.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Not to give so much importance to others' words and opinions. They give many authoritative opinions but they're usually wrong. I proved them all wrong over the years. According to them I shouldn't exist at this level (of education, etc.); I'm an anomaly. They hadn't a clue and I proved it was so. Listen to what you know deep down and disregard them. And sing yer wrooong, yer wrooong, yer wrooong.


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

If you take yourself out of the world you lose, but it's never too late to get back in it.


----------



## tennischick2002 (Oct 2, 2010)

Wisdom trumps knowledge


----------

